

This man has $220M and a plan to take down Amazon - josefresco
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/30/8520133/jet-amazon-lowest-prices-marc-lore

======
sidcool
I somehow never understood the psychology behind "taking down" companies, if
that's the only motive of one's endeavors. You want to create a better product
or service than Amazon?, that's super cool! Good luck. But what's with taking
Amazon down. Compete with them ferociously, but let their destruction not be
your aim....

~~~
laurentsabbah
It gets press :)

